# holly on xm in november



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

now that 103 is a sirius station where will xm put holly ?

only one more month until november wow this year went fast :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I called XM last night actually, but they had no info on when Holly would be added this year... Hope they add it early again!


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

Channels are available in the 30s on XM; since that tier is the "Christian" tier, putting Christmas music there just makes sense.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

SO, I wonder what channels they will take from us this year for this stuff?


----------

